# Ever eat moose meat?



## Guest

not had moose but elk is excellent when prepared well...better than cow anyday.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

dunno if i ever ate moose; i would imagine it is quite similar to venison no?

i wonder what bear tastes like tho...? eating carnivorous animals is always interesting, what with most carcas usually being from herbivorous critters. 

crocodile was the weirdest flesh i have consumed (it is a reptile afterall!) but horse remains my favourite.

welcome _ak-girlie_....please feel free to *step on everybody's toes*!


----------



## Guest

i live in VA...we don't have meese here


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Moose is really good but I found that sausage made from it is greasy. Excellent roast though and a very nice goulash as well. I love deer but can't stand elk; I find it has a strong marrow flavour. Wild boar is the most foul smelling meat I've ever cooked but the most succulent meat I've ever eaten. And rabbit is just a really satisfying dinner when it is seperated and roasted like a chicken. I have not eaten bear.


----------



## Guest

i think i'm gonna puke...


----------



## boarderaholic

N~R~G said:


> i think i'm gonna puke...


Oh god! Me too! I think I'll stick do cow, pigs, chickens and ducks...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

cariboo is proper tasty, but really its just flash deer innit? i don't imagine bear to be too good. meat eaters tend not to be too tasty.... altho tuna is good stuff......

duck is too greasey IMO and rabbit is just a pain in the arse; like frogs, just too many bones to be worth the effort.

the single tenderest meat i ever ate tho, was when the in-laws roasted a pig's head.... i thought the cheek was nice, until they pulled out the tongue! maybe i was grossed out by the whole experience and so was left with low expectations, but chowing down on that tongue..... damn!

i left the eye ball sucking to the father in law! damn these sicilians are twisted! hahahahaaa!


----------



## Guest

I never really liked Caribou. I've only had it twice though, from the same animal, so maybe it was just prepared wrong? Bear is really good, but if you ever get one, do NOT give the bones to your dogs. I made that mistake, and then heard from a few friends that they experienced the same thing. It gives dogs the runs so bad.


----------



## Guest

Never tried Moose, but I don't imagine it to taste like deer. Elk doesn't really taste like deer, and even antelope is different. Bear is good, but can be greasy if not prepared properly. I love rabbit very much. Put one in a crock pot with some potatoes, onions, carrots and stuffed with apples, rosemary and other herbs, really really good.

My girlfriend says rattlesnake is good, but I have yet to try it. Ostrich is also good.


----------



## boarderaholic

Snake is actually quite good, as is pidgeon. But pidgeon is quite greasy, even when prepared properly.


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't imagine there would be a whole lot of meat on a pigeon. 

according to a Vietnamese coworker of mine(and good friend of my roommate), Tiger tastes like shit, white dog is the best of the dogs, followed by brown, black, then spotted which tastes like shit. I have no desire to try dog. I would give bobcat or something a go however.

I may have a hard time turning down some people meat tho. According to a Japanese cannibal(who's free BTW), people's asses taste like really good tuna. go figure.


----------



## Guest

ak907girlie said:


> P.S. Moose meat is actually really good, and in my opinion, better than cow!


mmmmm moose meat is really good, being the offspring of a avid hunter i grew up on moose meat, ill take it over cow any day.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i thought osterich tasted just like chicken! a cliche i know.
all the deers tho, cariboo, impala, bambi.... i think are pretty similar.
i can't say i fancy eating snake dog nor cat anytime soon
but i do hear that human is very close to pig, which is why i try not to eat piggies! yes, inclusive of bacon!


----------



## Guest

I wish I'd been in an opportunity to try ostrich, or aligator, or something "exotic" like that. I think the weirdest meat I've ever had (try not to giggle) is squid.

It tasted like chewing on a balloon soaked in seafood juice. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

aw man squid is one of my faves

have it almost every week! calamari schlurp!

octopus is better tho i reckon; nice juicy suckers!


----------



## boarderaholic

Hahaha. Believe it or not, those pidgeons can be meaty! It's just kinda greasy. I think it was partly because of HOW the bird was prepared as well.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

boarderaholic said:


> Hahaha. Believe it or not, those pidgeons can be meaty! It's just kinda greasy. I think it was partly because of HOW the bird was prepared as well.


Jess!!! Holy Shit!!!


----------



## boarderaholic

Slaughterhouse said:


> Jess!!! Holy Shit!!!


HAhahaha. I'm asian Danno!!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

boarderaholic said:


> HAhahaha. I'm asian Danno!!


Your Asian       jk :laugh:


----------



## rubbertoe

I've never had Moose. Antelope, if you can stand the smell when the hide is on, are tops. Elk a close second, Desert Mule Deer and white tail third, Rocky Mountain muleys behind the other deer. Quail have got to be the best fowl I've tasted, dove are excellent but a bit gamey. Chicken Fried wild turkey breast is to die for. You rabbit eaters have never had a good rabbit until you've ate a Swamp rabbit from the Southeast, They look like a cottontail but in super jumbo size. Even The front legs are chicken tender. Pheasant are ok, Prarie Chicken taste like what I would imagine a buzzard taste like.


----------



## Guest

Welcome ak907girlie 

Way to get a thread going!

I like most North American game meat, kinda partial to Elk and Duck. Antelope I could do without (sorry rubbertoe!)I like to hunt them, but I have yet to be able to enjoy the meat, unless it's made into jerky.

One of my favorite small game animals, though, is the Wyoming Jackalope.


----------



## rubbertoe

Actually I've only hunted Antelope once. I remember the meat as exellent. The great state of NM absolutely refuses to give me a permit. Ducks and sand really don't go together, occassionally I'll find some teal in a buffalo wallow. Meat collecting begins Saturday and quail the 15th.


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> I love squid...we call it calamari over here.


OH...I love calamari. Ive only had it a few times. I like clams, shrimp, scallops, lobster, crab...Just about everything in the water...especially fish. 

As far as moose...No. I got an 8 point white tail last year. I was thinking of going north to go black bear hunting, but I've heard bear is not good at all.


----------



## Guest

PowderKeg said:


> Welcome ak907girlie
> 
> Way to get a thread going!


Man I just wanted to get people's attention! I guess it worked, and now I have a list of animals I want to try 

Living in Alaska, everyone expects me to love salmon. I actually hate it. And shrimp. And most other seafood. But put some beer-battered halibut in front of me, and I'll finish the plate!


----------



## Guest

i eat alot of seafood, 6sq miles surrounded by sea and ocean [except for the half mile which is the border between us and Spain.

I wud say Cuttlefish is more chewy than calamares.


I would mind eating human meat some time. [i know, sounds totally f*cked up] but if someone died of natural causes and didnt mind being eaten by his homies once he died  I wud be up for trying it.


----------



## Guest

Something about eating human meat just doesn't settle right with me. I don't think I ever would. I'd be the one dying of starvation, and everyone eating me. Not a lot of meat though, but once you chew through the fat its probably like veal haha.


----------



## Guest

Our zoo doesn't even have a Moose:dunno: 

I've had Bison before though, I'm guessing it might be similar


----------



## boarderaholic

I have no idea what kind of snake it was, nor do I care to find out.


----------

